# jet sled?



## montysdog (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm curious to hear what your experiences with the shappell jet sled are? 
Specifically, I'm looking for something to float my gear out to flooded timber and fields. How well do they float? How much weight can they hold? A canoe isn't really an option so looking for other ideas.
Any insight would be great. Reviews from people who use them in the field have been hard to come by.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Nothing bad to say. I have the bigger one and it has seen some hard use but still no leaks and have even had my smaller dog sit in it to keep her dry in a few areas. Usually I throw about 12 to 18 decoys in it and sometimes a roboduck. Floats fine with all that. Would just say to get the bigger one. Kids also use mine to sled so it has seen some abuse. Also like to drag gear instead of pack it so I would say it is a nice piece of gear...


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

While my grandkids use them as such in the pool, they're not boats or made to be towed rapidly behind one. But they're great for floating loads with low center of gravity, like decoy bags on their sides:









Try that with a couple such bags stood up on their ends, however, and they'll flip over. So what we do for bigger loads is hook a pair of sleds in tandem:


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

One of my most valuable pieces of equipment. 

We drag all our gear to blind using ATV pulling sled. 

I use it to remove deer from woods. Again behind ATV. 

When in areas where we wade and shoot it transports gear, then used as seat. 

When goose hunting in fields too muddy to drive in I use sled to carry decoy shells and gear. 

My kids use as sled in winter. Super fast and we've loaded with 3 people at once. 

My buddy once got in it and poled out into water to retrieve a decoy blown out by wind. Not real stable for this purpose, but he returned to shore dry. 

My sled is 3 years old. No leaks. I replaced pull rope with longer and bigger diameter. One piece with 3' PVC in center so easier on hands while dragging. Helps distribute rope when team pulling with buddy.


----------



## Bob Barnett (Feb 21, 2004)

I love mine! I use it to haul all sorts of stuff. I have a slough to cross to get to my best deer stand. I have hauled 200lbs of corn on mine. I had to really balance them out but it worked. Great product


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 2 that I use to haul goose gear into the fields with my atv. Like mine as well


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I got the large pro,44"x85".Got the atv hitch.Saves alot of work for sure!We used it in ND in the potholes this year and saved alot of work.Love mine.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I have 5, and have been using them for hunting for years. Ice, marsh, snow, you name it. No cracks, or leaks. I can fit 2.5 dozen duck decoys or 2 6 slot goose decoy bags in one sled. We often tie them tandem like Rick showed. I have some pictures somewhere of us walking out on the ice... I was pulling three and my dog had two. I do not think that they were initially intended as waterfowl hunting tools, but over the last couple years they have really started showing up in the marshes around here. They even come in camo now....

Last year I used one in a Senior test I was judging to get gear across a canal as well. You will not be disappointed


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Who carries them? I don't recall seeing them in the mountains of catalogs we get.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Every sporting goods store I have been too has them. Look under the ice fishing gear. I have purchased all mine locally at Sportsmans Warehouse, but I know Cabelas carries them as well


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Love mine for duck hunting, ice fishing, and even use it to drag deer on the snow . . . and my kids sled with it!


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

They come in pretty handy sometimes...


----------

